# Throwdown Prize Package w/qview.



## bmudd14474 (Sep 19, 2010)

First off I want to thank everyone that voted for my entry. Then I want to Thanks Paul(Beer-B-Q) who donated the prize package that I got from his website www.pkcdirect.com. There was so much stuff in there. I cant wait to try it all.

Here's a picture.

http://photobucket.com

Definitely a great prize. I would encourage everyone to enter these throwdowns


----------



## meateater (Sep 19, 2010)

Paul is the man! Thats a great box of goodies.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Great reward for a well deserved win. It's all good Brian.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow !

Congrats Brian!

Paul really fixed ya up too.

Nice,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes Congrats to you Brian. I would recommand the Ultimate Tailgate stuff first Brian it's a great rub.

Then Paul you really hooked a brother up now. Good job and I'm glad to see the website is off and running.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice spread of goodies.. Paul, you are the man!!

Brian.. you know my address. If you can't use all of that.. well, you know what to do


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 20, 2010)




----------

